
Composing Features and Behaviours in the Elm Architecture - foxdonut00
https://github.com/foxdonut/adventures-reactive-web-dev/tree/master/client-elm#composing-features-and-behaviours-in-the-elm-architecture
======
foxdonut00
I wrote this article out of wondering how to organize code that follows the
Elm architecture. I wanted to divide the code for parts of a page (call them
components, sections, blocks, etc., I'll call them features from here on out)
into their own directories. I wanted each feature to be independent of the
others, but find a way for them to communicate information with each other.
Finally, I wanted to see if I could group some of these features together to
assemble larger features, while still keeping the same pattern of inter-
feature communication.

